
Why is ADHD more common in boys than girls? - onuralp
https://theconversation.com/why-is-adhd-more-common-in-boys-than-girls-92151
======
sirspacey
This ignores evidence that ADHD is not a rigorous diagnosis. Even the CDC map
shows that educational institutions that are more authoritarian report far
higher cases.

[https://www.cdc.gov/ncbddd/adhd/prevalence.html](https://www.cdc.gov/ncbddd/adhd/prevalence.html)

Attention is earned from students, not allocated by adults.

